# Stuck Shower Faucet Handle (Delta)



## Jeoroc24 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm trying to replace my Delta shower head and handle. I got the screw off that holds the handle, but it's not budging. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mark Rhein (Mar 3, 2010)

If you removed the little hex set screw, then the only thing holding it together is mineral deposits that have built up over time. The only way to break it free is with minimal knocking on it and working it loose. I don't know of any magic tricks to get it apart. Good luck,
Mark


----------



## Jeoroc24 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks Mark.

I was a bit worried about breaking it off. After reading your comment, I rocked the handle slightly back and forth. A couple of minutes of this and the handle came off. Those mineral deposits make a pretty decent adhesive.:thumbsup:

Thanks again for your prompt response.


----------



## Mark Rhein (Mar 3, 2010)

Glad it worked out for you.
Mark


----------

